# Connection Troubles.



## bkz81 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello all. This is my first post on here today. Hopefully i can be as detailed as possible with my problem. I have a Toshiba Regza 46inch HDTV, along with a samsung HD cable box. Also i just purchased the Sony BDV-E570 blu-ray Home Theater system. I have the TV and Cable box connected via HDMI which is fine. But when i opened up the Sony HTS yesterday i saw that it only had one HDMI out and no HDMI in. It also has the green, blue, and red component outputs and one yellow video out. At this point i am confused as to where to plug stuff into. I have the Componet Cables, the other Red and white audio cable, spare HDMI cables, and a Digital Audio Cable at hand. How would i go about connecting the Cable box, TV, and HTS properly to get the best results? Thank you all for reading and hopefully someone can help me out, thanks again.


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

Good morning @ welcome to HTS, 

Can you please post the model numbers of your display, Cable box, the way you listed your Sony BDV-E570?


----------



## bkz81 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have a Toshiba Model# 46XV545U. As for the Cable box i am not sure. It is a Samsung HD DVR from Time Warner Cable. The Sony Blu-ray Home theater system just came about i believe a few weeks ago, BDVE570.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, you are correct, your Sony home theater system does not offer any HD inputs, so it cannot be used as the heart of your home theater system. I suggest returning it where you bought it and buying a system that allows external HDMI inputs from something like your cable box. BTW the higher end Sony also does not have external inputs. This is a shame.


----------



## Darius2010 (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately the Toshina has three HDMI inputs for Cable, Blu-Ray, and ur next component.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI is only necessary for the BluRay and given its part of the HTIB system you will be ok. This issue is that your cable box wont be able to be used with the HTIB system meaning no sound through it when watching anything from the cable box will only have sound from the TV speakers. HTIB systems as a general rule (with the exception of Onkyo) offer little to no inputs. You will have to connect the cable box directly to the display.


----------



## bkz81 (Mar 12, 2010)

That stinks! I am out of luck it seems.


----------

